# Is There A 12 Step Program For Tool Junkies?



## lowlife (Apr 8, 2015)

Went to the LWS for some supplies and came home with a TIG welder. While not the welder I was looking for (actually I never really considered it). I ended up buying it due to the price. A New Miller Diversion 180 fit nicely in the trunk. I was looking for something with some more dials and knobs to f with, but i figured it was an excellent starter TIG and after 2 years I could still sell it with 1 year of Warranty left if/when I outgrow it.

Price was 1275+tax=1362.66 out the door. I actually tried to beat him up a bit on price, felt kinda bad for trying but he just gave me the deer in the headlights look. I already have 3 MIGs. Why do we do stuff like this?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 8, 2015)

I can't tell you why but I do know that if there were a 12-step program for tool junkies I'd probably have three of them  (as long as I had the room). 

It's a "tool thing" right? 

-Ron


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 8, 2015)

I have your 12 step program. Steps 1-6 if you see it buy it. steps 7-12 send it to me.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 11, 2015)

I suspect the issue with a 12 step program for tool junkies... would be the meetings.  

Not enough tool junkies in my area to populate a meeting every week... transportation issues and all... 

However... there is a good side to this:

The fewer tool junkies in an area... the better the pickings for those of us who ARE...


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 11, 2015)

Step 1, if you think about it for more than 1 minute you better buy it now!  Someone else will own it in minute number 2 if you think too long.
Skip steps 2 thru 11, we know we are guilty as charged, no getting out of it!
Step 12, if you are out of room, park it in the driveway, throw a tarp over it until room can be made for it.  Hope the neighborhood watch group doesn't make a scene over it.  Place some potted plants or trees around it to hide it a little.


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 11, 2015)

4gsr said:


> Step 1, if you think about it for more than 1 minute you better buy it now!  Someone else will own it in minute number 2 if you think too long.
> Skip steps 2 thru 11, we know we are guilty as charged, no getting out of it!
> Step 12, if you are out of room, park it in the driveway, throw a tarp over it until room can be made for it.  Hope the neighborhood watch group doesn't make a scene over it.  Place some potted plants or trees around it to hide it a little.




Good point about the Neighborhood Watch or Homeowner's Association.  My sister lived on one that no long term outside storage was allowed.  Couldn't park boats and trailers outside.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 11, 2015)

Bill C. said:


> Good point about the Neighborhood Watch or Homeowner's Association.  My sister lived on one that no long term outside storage was allowed.  Couldn't park boats and trailers outside.



I have some customers in neighborhoods like that... The men think it is dumb... the ladies like it.  
Personally, I would not live in one of those neighborhoods... just me.


----------



## mcostello (Apr 11, 2015)

Does the 12 step program mean We buy 12 machines this week, then 11 next week, and so on. Might get to like it!


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 11, 2015)

Naaaah... a 12 step program for TJA's (Tool Junkies Anonymous) works like this:

The more you purchase, the more meetings (with fellow TJA folks) you must attend... which means more hall passes from SWMBO...


----------



## genec (Apr 11, 2015)

If you use handicap parking you can get into most of those stores that sell tools and 12 steps


----------



## chips&more (Apr 11, 2015)

I can’t count to 12? Maybe that’s my problem? My wife can count to 12 and she thinks I’m nuts will all the crap I’ve got! And she counted 5 welders by the way.


----------



## lowlife (Apr 11, 2015)

No thats referred to as the "Partridge in a pear tree effect" 


mcostello said:


> Does the 12 step program mean We buy 12 machines this week, then 11 next week, and so on. Might get to like it!


----------



## markknx (Apr 12, 2015)

The 12 step program is for toolaholics.
My 12 step program is if I can take 12 steps in the garage then I need more tools.
I always say if you don't have tools you can't fix it.


----------



## jatt (Apr 12, 2015)

My 12 step plan is going ok I guess.  My name is jatt and I'm a recovering.........
Its a struggle every day, its been 505 days since I bought my last welder. I still get the urge to buy another every day.


----------



## lowlife (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome Jatt..........


----------



## markknx (Apr 12, 2015)

My name is tools and Mark is my problem.


----------

